
Memcpy, memmove, and memset are obsolete - bjourne
http://maintainablecode.logdown.com/posts/159916-memcpy-memmove-and-memset-are-deprecated
======
dozzie
Hardly. There's no such thing as "std::copy()" in C.

Next time you write a header/article you may want to specify the language
you're talking.

